# Two hatchlings



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 13, 2013)

My friend just sent me home with two of these babies. One already has a home lined up. Super cute, huh?!?!

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 13, 2013)

Very cute. What are they?


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 13, 2013)

Sonoran. Very sweet little guys. Egg tooth & all.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh, those are the Sonoran babies you were taking in. Very sweet! Are you keeping the other one or still looking for a good home for it. NOT ME (hubby would shoot me), but I could talk to some tortoise keeper friends here if you don't find the perfect home for the Sonoran Hatchling.


----------



## Jessicapinkie1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Awe adorable


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: RE: Two hatchlings*



TigsMom said:


> Oh, those are the Sonoran babies you were taking in. Very sweet! Are you keeping the other one or still looking for a good home for it. NOT ME (hubby would shoot me), but I could talk to some tortoise keeper friends here if you don't find the perfect home for the Sonoran Hatchling.




I might keep the other. Maybe. Not sure...

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh wow. Lovely babies. : )


You're killing me. You Arizona. Me California. Sucks. Sigh.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: RE: Two hatchlings*



BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Oh wow. Lovely babies. : )
> 
> 
> You're killing me. You Arizona. Me California. Sucks. Sigh.





It does suck!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 14, 2013)

Must share. Grumpiest turtle face I have ever seen...


Sooooooooo cute.


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 14, 2013)

LOL, nice shade of Green Lipstick, maybe that's his I NEED MORE FOOD look.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 14, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Must share. Grumpiest turtle face I have ever seen...
> 
> 
> Sooooooooo cute.



OMG- PRICELESS!!!! I looooooove this!!!!


----------



## diamondbp (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow incredible !


----------



## immayo (Sep 14, 2013)

Very cute!!


----------



## oknursedana (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks like it is trying really hard not to cry! Adorable.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 14, 2013)

I tried not to fall for these babies... but look at that face!

Thanks,
Shelly


...and look at this! This guy has the letter A on his shell.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 14, 2013)

That face. And that A. I'm dead. They are so-so adorable. I wanna squeeze their little cheekees. The face is fab. You took a great picture, perfect timing.


----------



## HelenP (Sep 18, 2013)

omg adorable!


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 18, 2013)

we have grumpy cat here in AZ, and now we present to the world..GRUMPY TORT! 


0.1.0 Russian
0.0.1 Leopard
1.0.0 Blue Pit/American Bulldog
Chive On!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 19, 2013)

Haha! Looks like someone told him to go in his hide and never come back out.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## ben32hayt (Sep 19, 2013)

Very cute little guys!
-Ben


----------

